
Tech CEOs Testify at House Hearing on Facebook, Google, Apple and Amazon - rydre
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpPHLh7cI0g
======
bleedblue2020
Why no love for Bezos? All the questions seem directed at Zuck and Sundar.

